# Do overly positive people annoy you?



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm just wondering, because sometimes I feel that way, not that I'm saying they have to be negative but idk sometimes they're like "everything's going to work out" and "what you put out into the world is what you're going to get back so if you think positive, good things will come" and I'm just like ugh can you not? Idk if it's because negative things have constantly happened to me causing me to be this way or what but idk and I'm not negative all the time sometimes I'm like neutral like whatever I just go with the flow. So am I the only person that feels this way or do other people feel that way too?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

It depends on how they say stuff like that for me. When people tell me to be happy and it's my own fault that I'm not happy then I think in my head "you are so lucky I'm not as strong as you, so lucky..." Ugh, they are so annoying. When people tell me I shouldn't care what others think because I'm beautiful, smart, funny, etc (which I know they only say to make me feel better but it's still nice of them) and they're all morons then I'm like "OMG I LOVE YOU!".

But then again, sometimes I'm overly happy...


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

No, not at all... positive people are the best people...

Overly persistent people though, they can be a pain. When I am in a bad mood, it takes me a couple minutes or a few hours to pull myself out of it sometimes, and if an overly positive person gets a hold of me during that period they may turn into a persistent nag. I don't hate them, but it can get annoying. Especially if the conversation turns into lecture about the positives of finding Jesus. lol...

For the most part, on average though, a positive person, while I am in a bad mood is very welcome and 9 times out of 10 they can pull me out of a bad mood faster than I could on my own.

Overly optimistic and naive positive people, when they influence my daily routine, in a work environment, well, that is highly questionable. I mean somethings are indeed next to impossible, unrealistic and due to time, and other factors, impossible, and having a positive visionary type that is extremely persistent, is annoying and irritating beyond belief.

Cheery, happy go lucky people are very different than visionaries that are reminiscent of Hitler.



> "you are so lucky I'm not as strong as you, so lucky..."


Those are sympathizers or they are expressing negativity. That's less than truly positive. Positive, the good type, are silly, smart, sometimes intelligent or wise, sometimes belligerent or sly, crazy, and full of smiles.


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Not so much overly positive people, but overly positive people who ignore certain things to maintain the positivity, or are really snarky with the positivity. But for me it's never only about them being positive. And a lot of times people in general (myself included) are unskilled at giving advice so don't sweat it to much if they give you some shallow words of wisdom. 
I don't know about karma and all that. The universe is a chaotic place. Things are just happening. If I'm positive, neutral, or depressed about it, things are just happening. I have no idea what people mean when they say everything is going to work out though.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah it can feel like discounting the existence or severity of a problem. Also, I used to have beliefs like that until some pretty bad things happened to me that I had no idea could happen and now I think it's bull****. It's like a screen of denial that people live under. I think it's a defense/coping mechanism for people because clearly sometimes things don't work out, things don't get better and people die in tragic ways without ever having figured out whatever it is they were trying to figure out. How is that "everything working out all right?" Everything does not always work out all right. It's frightening. At the same time, having someone else believe that when I don't can help me, sometimes. I guess it depends on the situation, the person, the timing, etc.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah. They do.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Generally, I like to be around positive people more than negative people. Or at least people who are positive most of the time (they might be positive 80 percent of the time, but *constructively* negative 20 percent of the time).

I agree with the comments saying that when people disregard the complexity of tough/bad situations it's unhelpful and a cop out. It also puts a distance between me and that person, which maybe is the intent? They are just coming up with platitudes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platitude

An example might be things something a person would say to the bereaved at a funeral..."time heals all wounds.:?" That's not helpful or comforting to the person who's grieving and actually sounds condescending (even if it isn't meant that way). Just telling the person you're sorry for what happened would usually be more appreciated than trying to fix everything on the spot with trite advice.

Also, I hate being lectured about being positive by someone who has never been in the situations they are lecturing on in the first place, and probably wouldn't have a clue how to do deal with it if they were.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Gordom said:


> Generally, I like to be around positive people more than negative people. Or at least people who are positive most of the time (they might be positive 80 percent of the time, but *constructively* negative 20 percent of the time).
> 
> *I agree with the comments saying that when people disregard the complexity of tough/bad situations it's unhelpful and a cop out. It also puts a distance between me and that person, which maybe is the intent? *They are just coming up with platitudes:
> 
> ...


:yes

Hmm, interesting. Maybe putting distance between you and the other person is the goal.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Important thread I always wanted to start*

It's deeply in my core of bad feelings and hatred. Starting with Royal Family and their delicate waving and broad smiling. 50:50 acting or truth - celebrities.
The world of TV.

Infantile gay giggles & jollity. Manufactured reality that children get drawn into
The people are either fragile or a form of imagined confidence. At school, I heard "world is beautiful" or "harsh, dark" - be prepared. I'm balanced with my own strong belief or relief that parents form you. Overly special delight - two kisses & hugs on each encounter I never liked. I perceive most people as living in a child's world of "ho, ho, ho, hooo, tee, tee, heee" who never experienced any problem (broken leg?) I've been blessed with foresight of nastiness before experiencing it. A life of trampolines. I know 'having children' relights people's childhood and they love it. My key to that reminder was in LSD. More than just a linear life.

I fear the next time I'm among people too extremely happy. I might frown, judge & lash out with anger. This was embedded in my DNA from the beginning, I think. I can hold it back.

I love this ever-updating visual humour to mock/scandalise
Looking at it today is rubbish. Keep it bookmarked and look regularly. 
b3ta.com


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, because positivity strikes me as an even more unrealistic and irrational response to life than negativity. Wasn't there some study recently that found pessimists actually were more realistic than optimists? Also, people constantly bringing out canned phrases about how much better the future will be are just being complacent.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Pinkk3u said:


> I'm just wondering, because sometimes I feel that way, not that I'm saying they have to be negative but idk sometimes they're like "everything's going to work out" and "*what you put out into the world is what you're going to get back so if you think positive, good things will come*" and I'm just like ugh can you not? Idk if it's because negative things have constantly happened to me causing me to be this way or what but idk and I'm not negative all the time sometimes I'm like neutral like whatever I just go with the flow. So am I the only person that feels this way or do other people feel that way too?


I don't agree with the thinking positive part but yea, if you want good things to happen in your life then you have to make them happen.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope. In fact I wish I knew someone like that. They might cheer me up.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Not usually. Overly negative people do though.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

You should try and associate more with positive people and get rid of the negative influences in your life.


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

oood said:


> Yes, because positivity strikes me as an even more unrealistic and irrational response to life than negativity. Wasn't there some study recently that found pessimists actually were more realistic than optimists? Also, people constantly bringing out canned phrases about how much better the future will be are just being complacent.


this is exactly how I feel and no offense to them but sometimes i just want to tell them to shut the hell up and move along, I don't know i just don't see anything good in life maybe that's why I'm like whatever...towards a lot of things and then people tell me you know you shouldn't feel that way, you should accept things and look at the positive and blah blah blah idk they just get on my nerves sometimes. maybe i deserve to be by myself and not around people...maybe there is a reason why i have this social anxiety and avoidant personality


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

housebunny said:


> Yeah it can feel like discounting the existence or severity of a problem. Also, I used to have beliefs like that until some pretty bad things happened to me that I had no idea could happen and now I think it's bull****. It's like a screen of denial that people live under. I think it's a defense/coping mechanism for people because clearly sometimes things don't work out, things don't get better and people die in tragic ways without ever having figured out whatever it is they were trying to figure out. How is that "everything working out all right?" Everything does not always work out all right. It's frightening. At the same time, having someone else believe that when I don't can help me, sometimes. I guess it depends on the situation, the person, the timing, etc.


I agree...people like that seem like they really want everything to be okay so they tell themselves and others that, but the truth of the matter is life is not happy rainbows and butterflies, life is sh*t most of the time but again that just my opinion, I think it probably has to do with how a person is raised and what they were brought up around idk maybe...


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Pinkk3u said:


> I agree...people like that seem like they really want everything to be okay so they tell themselves and others that, but the truth of the matter is life is not happy rainbows and butterflies, life is sh*t most of the time but again that just my opinion, I think it probably has to do with how a person is raised and what they were brought up around idk maybe...


No really, life is sh!ts, giggles and butterflies.

Until you spend the better half of a morning sitting on the street corner with a bum who is happier than piss to have someone to talk to, has no teeth, is entirely incoherent, sober, and has been wearing the same thing since 1960, then you start to see that no matter how bad you think things are, they simply are nowhere near bad enough to get miserable over. Mind you, I've never done any serious jail time, been kidnapped, suffered from an excruciatingly painful illness, or fought through World War I in a trench for months on end. Although, some of my most powerful memories are among the most painful.






I can go either way with the whole deal...


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes when they're being positive and unrealistic at the same time.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I went through a phase when I genuinely _hated _positive people/optimists. I'm over it for the most part, but I still get irritated. Mostly I just think most optimists are either very very ignorant or very much untouched by life's s**ttiness. Somewhere along the way I made a connection with happy, ignorant, popular people and upper-middle class. That's probably why I enjoy watching rich people's life getting ruined. :blank (by rich I mean having mostly nice things)


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Both extremes annoy me. It's possible to not take anything unpleasant seriously and try to "cover it up" with fake positivity, but many people also sabotage themselves by obsessing over what's wrong. 

I've struggled most of my life with various diagnoses and come from a dysfunctional childhood. If there's one thing that cheeses me off, it's people looking for new ways to wallow in their existing problems and new things to be angry about while I continue to struggle towards freedom. 

I recently had a suicidal episode where I probably would have taken my own life if I'd had any way to do it in the moment, because I couldn't stand the wrongness of my own existence. Instead of making 5,000 Internet posts mulling over every aspect of how horrible and doomed I am, I sought out articles, blogs, and more to feed my understanding because I don't want to take the specific problem behind it to therapy just yet. I made a few small changes to improve my condition until I have a real plan.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

They do, such an example is my mom, she is so ignorant, she is always thinking that everything will fix itself, that things will improve if you just let it go. She fails to understand what when you are in a critical life threating situation you can't just let it go and let life magnitude figure it out for you, she think she struggled but she got lucky and had the right ****s happen to her at the right time, she didn't have to do anything to figure her mess out, she got handled the solution to her on a pedestal.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Not that much, I mean being positive is how you break through barriers. But positivity needs to be taken with a grain of salt. One thing that sticks with me is how my parents would always tell me is when something bad happens, something good can come from it. I can't remember exactly how they say right now, but I hope you get the gist of it. I firmly believe in this because I got fired for the first time and now I got a better job and I am going to school.

But man when I ask people how they're doing and they say "Oh you know, lovin life!!", I wanna vomit. I mean can kind of respect that positivity but it just doesn't seem very realistic to me. But then again I can be a cynical little ****.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you need a good balance between being positive and realistic. Being overly positive or negative can both be damaging, but I really admire optimism in general. I used to be extremely negative, and I've still got a cynical side, but I can't tell you how much of a difference trying to see the positive side of everything has made for me mentally. Negativity can be like a disease.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

feels said:


> I think you need a good balance between being positive and realistic. Being overly positive or negative can both be damaging, but I really admire optimism in general. I used to be extremely negative, and I've still got a cynical side, but I can't tell you how much of a difference trying to see the positive side of everything has made for me mentally. Negativity can be like a disease.


So true...


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think it's positive people that annoy me, it's those who say really cliche things like, "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger". That's a bad example, but I can't think of anything better right now I'm tired. 

But in general, I like positive people. Just not when they start getting really cheesy and cliche. That's when I start wanting to slap them.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (May 1, 2014)

It can make me angry, but I can also see myself feeling happy for them.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

in the past I spent too much time hanging around with negative, angry, spiteful douchebags...people that just want to **** your day up...I hate people like that....people like that are partly what made me so misanthropic....I welcome positivity....The way I see it, anyone that wants to project their negetive bull**** onto me can turn around and shove it right their *** because I dont have time for people like that.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

yes i feel this often. there was a motivational speaker i saw on tv that made millions off her book going through a horrible accident that disfigured her face. i feel bad for what happened, i really do. but the advice she gives to people kinda ticks me off. its the usual "dont give up cuz theres light at the end of the tunnel" and she can actually back what she says cuz shes cheerful and living a happy life even after what shes been through. BUT her life before the accident was already perfect. she came from a good family, smart, went to a brand name school, was beautiful and popular. its different for someone who has none of that and always had a crappy life since birth.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Most people annoy me. Overly positive people scare me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh yes all those cheesy people


----------

